# Best mobile SIM



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi again guys..thanks for the great advice thus far.

I am buying a new phone (unlocked) to bring to Egypt and I am wondering which is the best pay as you go sim to buy and how I would go about buying the thing.

Would I buy at hurghada airport when I arrive or am i best to wait and buy in town?

Am I likely to be ripped off/how much am i likely to have to pay?

How would i top up in future?

I want to call locally and to call UK every now and then.

Any help appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I would buy a vocative SiM from a Vodafone shop

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait until you get into town... Vodaphone would be the option for me... top up cards are sold everywhere. To buy a sim you need to take your passport with you. No you will not be ripped off as the prices are standard.


----------



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys.

Thrifty


----------



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

I hve Vodafone too, I would recommend it as well.


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

Any operator is Ok , they are all the same.
Vodafone - Mobinil - Etisalat.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

They are not all the same.. Mobinil doesnt have the coverage that Vodaphone does and is over subscribed.. this is from someone who had phones from all the companies at the same time.


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

I have both Vodafone and Mobinil Sims now , Both are well covered were i live , only experienced a little trouble with the Mobinil line after the rumors that said Naguib Sawiris is Spying on the people .. (Yea , dunno what the hell is wrong with people xD) 
Mobinil Mobile internet offers are better than the Vodafone ones , Coverage in real extreme conditions Vodafone is better.  But eventually it doesnt differ that much when you look at the long term.
as for getting ripped for prices .. A pre-paid SIM card costs about 8 Le now.. i got mine for 60Le (yea the number is a little more special... i got ripped off but i like the number)


----------

